

Automated cold e-mails for sales people? - erikj54
https://github.com/ejzn/Fresh

======
erikj54
I decided to teach myself some ruby this afternoon. The idea is that using
Mustache, and a list of names, a salesperson would be able to automate some of
the targeted e-mails they send to a market vertical. ie: Imagine going after a
single industry and having target material including attachments, white papers
and a good template. The offer can include coffee, along with their name and
company. Looking for some feedback on usefulness compared to MailChimp or
tools.

------
pastaking
I made something like this a while back, but after some research I found that
it's illegal to send unsolicited emails and you could be fined by the FTC.
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it's ok to open source the code so people
can use it at their own discretion, but making it into an actual product would
run into legal troubles?

------
darkmethod
Honest question. Is this any different from spam?

The end users of MailChimp require double opt-in before being signed up for
receiving news letters, email, whatever, etc. Your use of "Automated cold
e-mails" in the headline sounds oddly similar of spam to me.

~~~
erikj54
It is spam. There is no doubt, the goal at least from my perspective as
someone who has been experimenting with sales and selling is to send a quick
note that is hopefully a bit personalized and allows them to be interested in
your product...this script obviously allows you to do that at scale.

